# Common Discussion



## bauchjw (Nov 18, 2021)

Maybe this should be a sticky?


----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 18, 2021)

That's too funny but pretty sure they would have that argument.


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 18, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> That's too funny but pretty sure they would they would have that argument.


Haven’t seen that show in years, but it’s what made me laugh so hard, I could hear them arguing over it.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 18, 2021)

Playing along:
IF YOU DONT COOK TO PROBE TENDER YOUR NOT DOING RIGHT! THE [email protected] TEMPERATURE AINT GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH IT! ITS F—-N DONE WHEN ITS DONE!


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 18, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Playing along:
> IF YOU DONT COOK TO PROBE TENDER YOUR NOT DOING RIGHT! THE [email protected] TEMPERATURE AINT GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH IT! ITS F—-N DONE WHEN ITS DONE!


Playing along:
I DONT EVEN UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU’RE TALKING ABOUT! F***ING PROBE TENDER! TIME!


----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 18, 2021)

Almost too real.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 18, 2021)

Too funny!

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 22, 2021)

So very real.
Gary


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 22, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Playing along:
> IF YOU DONT COOK TO PROBE TENDER YOUR NOT DOING RIGHT! THE [email protected] TEMPERATURE AINT GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH IT! ITS F—-N DONE WHEN ITS DONE!





bauchjw said:


> Playing along:
> I DONT EVEN UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU’RE TALKING ABOUT! F***ING PROBE TENDER! TIME!



PROBE??????????TEMP???????????YOU SMOKE IT TILL THE BONE SLIPS RIGHT OUT!!!!


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 22, 2021)

I don't know how many times I've had this conversation.


----------



## civilsmoker (Nov 22, 2021)

......It's a little triggering to me..........


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 22, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> ......It's a little triggering to me..........


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 22, 2021)

Had this conversation yesterday with my 13yo. It's ready when its ready!
Jim


----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 26, 2021)

Oh man I'll shank a mofo.


----------

